# SOAR recipes



## Guest (Jul 31, 2000)

This site has more than 30,000 recipes that are searchable. I put in "rice muffins" and got 11 hits. The benefits of this site: international focus, easy navigation (no linking and linking to get what you want),and it resides at Berkeley so is unlikely to disappear.-Judy


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2000)

I typed in "SOAR" as a search and came up with all kinds of stuff...but no recipies.What's the Web site I should go to?


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

It's a site maintained at Berkley University. The address is... http://soar.berkeley.edu/recipes/ Enjoy.Wes


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2000)

This is a great site for recipes! I've been there and there is ton of recipes!Brandi


----------

